
Show HN: Are you lonely at work? Let's work together - akyker
http://1kmake.com
======
johnmarcus
shouldn't the community have some input into whom the community lets in
though? It appears to be very top down and exclusionary rather than inclusive,
im not sure how well that will work in building a social network.

~~~
akyker
[https://www.loom.com/share/e192e3131b38496c8d1bac28ee82d17f](https://www.loom.com/share/e192e3131b38496c8d1bac28ee82d17f)

~~~
johnmarcus
fascinating reply format. i guess i feel like there should be some set
standard of min qualification and if a person meets it, access should be
considered granted. An 'interview' is someone anxiety inducing for some remote
folks. We may want more interaction, but not necessarily to the level you are
at. Good luck with it all though.

------
tompark
Looks great to me. I think there aren't enough active communities like this.

To the point of how to launch/grow a targeted community like this, consider
this from the organizer's POV. There's got to be a starting point, with
starting requirements. I've set up or helped organized groups before (a
mastermind group, a local 501c3 networking group, a chapter of a national org)
and there's always a bootstrap point where you as the organizer just have to
do things to get it going.

~~~
akyker
Thanks Tom! I haven't done this before so definitely don't know all the best
practices around posting, getting feedback, etc. Just thought maybe there are
some other people out there who could benefit from something like this.

------
w3mmpp
I like the idea, I don't like the process, seems too much like interviewing
for a position imo, but I appreciate what you're trying to accomplish.

My 2 cents, why a form and not simply request an introductory email? For the
kind of people you seem to want to attract, independent developers, an
application could be a turn off, I know it is for me anyway.

~~~
akyker
My idea is morphing after getting feedback. I need to update the webpage.

I think 100 is too big for what people seem to want. People get their
questions answered and learn from others' successes and failures on sites like
IH and HN. What they don't get is a personal connection and the sense that
they are working together with others.

In order to provide this connection, the group or groups need to be small
(probably less than 30 people). That way everyone can get to know each other
and develop a deep understanding of the skill sets and projects of the other
members. I think context is key.

In time, I hope this leads to trust and friendship. People start working
together on projects and aren't afraid to hop on video calls and help one
another.

If the groups are going to be small yet useful, members need to be carefully
selected. They need to be smart and generous and bring a variety of skills.
There has to be a filtering process. Interviews are scary, but they serve a
purpose. Forms are useful for directing people to give relevant information.

If I was part of a group of this nature, I would prefer the others are
qualified and engaging. Quality of experience and knowledge will make the
groups all the more valuable.

~~~
w3mmpp
Agreed, 100 is too big and yes, I completely understand the need to tightly
select the people that are gonna come in, even more so if the group is
smaller, but maybe the process could be a little more organic, or informal?

Maybe having some kind of intermediate level of membership/trust for the new
comers? A little bit like motorcycle clubs, who have "friends of the club",
"prospect" etc, not the best example but I hope you get the idea, which is to
develop those relationship over a longer period of time than a simple
application with a yes/no answer at the end like with a job application.

Food for thought.

------
pxtail
> a group of 100 friendly, skilled, independent developers

> Application Process > Submit the Developer Application > Phone Call (30
> minutes) > Technical Interview (1 hour)

All of this for some reason looks sketchy and suspiciously to me, domain name,
website content made in 3 minutes, looks like "clever" attempt to collect
recruitment data/profiles

~~~
akyker
[https://www.loom.com/share/a01102a62c0c45ad8a5372585142db3f](https://www.loom.com/share/a01102a62c0c45ad8a5372585142db3f)

~~~
quickthrower2
Awesome response!

------
fundamental
Looks like an interesting push to build up a new community. Based upon the
general tone of the pitch it seems to be directed more at freelancers, though
I imagine that could change. I'm not personally a fan of slack, so I'll pass,
though best of luck with the experiment.

------
pcunite
I appreciate effort and people showing us things. That said ...

I don't want to login with a Google account to _Submit the Developer
Application_. The HN account is not 24hrs old yet, there is no comment with
this Show submission, only a link, the title appeals to a negative, yadda,
yadda.

~~~
akyker
[https://www.loom.com/share/2a3a8d3b4a79484d9f00db86ba08c925](https://www.loom.com/share/2a3a8d3b4a79484d9f00db86ba08c925)

~~~
pcunite
Thanks for the follow-up!

------
buboard
If you 're looking for a more generic community of remote workers consider
joining [https://reworkin.com](https://reworkin.com) , the social network for
remote workers

------
akidomowri
"This site is blocked due to a security threat that was discovered by the
Cisco Umbrella security researchers."

